# Lamb Stuffed Onions



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2020)

These are a tasty Middle Eastern dish  of delicious lamb and goat cheese wrapped in onion skins and baked.
Being an Afghani dish it makes use of fresh chopped coriander and lots of Garam Masala to season the lamb, and it's further infused with the onion.

*Lamb Stuffed Onions*
2-3 large white or yellow onions
2lbs ground lamb
1-1/2c cooked basmati rice
8oz crumbled goat cheese (Feta optional)
1c bell pepper, diced
1/2c raisins or 1c diced prunes.
1c chopped fresh coriander
2T minced garlic
2T garam masala seasoning
1t Salt
Black pepper
Olive oil

Cook 3/4c of Basmati rice, set the 2-1/4c cooked rice aside.
You can make more if you like, and serve the onions over rice.

Peel the onions, trim each end and make a cut halfway thru one side.
Place in large/deep pot of boiling water until they start to soften, transfer to a dish until cool enough to handle and carefully peel the layers apart intact.
I used two very large white onions and got twelve skins of varying size, worked out almost perfect for the amount of filling this recipe makes.








Add 3T of olive oil to a frying pan and brown the lamb over high heat.
Add the rice, raisins, bell pepper, garlic, Garam masala and salt.
Mix well, lower heat to medium and cook for five minutes more.
Allow lamb mix to cool a bit and then mix in the goat cheese and chopped coriander.







Preheat the oven to 350°.
Coat the bottom of a casserole dish with a thin layer of olive oil.
Fill each onion skin with the just enough of the lamb mix to allow for a little seam overlap.
Place seam side down in dish.







Cover dish tightly with a double layer of aluminum foil and bake for one hour.
Uncover, spoon drippings over top of onions and then season liberally with coarse ground black pepper.
Switch oven to high broil and finish uncovered till onions start to brown, being very careful not to burn them.







*The Money Shots*
Served with Garlic Green Beans and Roasted New Potatoes with Herbs


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 1, 2020)

Beautiful plate Chile! Love I absolutely love Middle Eastern flavors. I’ve not seen this particular dish before.  I’m saving this to see if I can make a Keto version for sure.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Beautiful plate Chile! Love I absolutely love Middle Eastern flavors. I’ve not seen this particular dish before.  I’m saving this to see if I can make a Keto version for sure.


Thanks, it was pretty tasty, another fan here too.
I'm sure with your skills you can make it work.


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 1, 2020)

Dang that looks good! Never seen this dish before. We have the garam masala on hand and lamb....hmmmm. I should be making this this week! Lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 1, 2020)

Sowsage said:


> Dang that looks good! Never seen this dish before. We have the garam masala on hand and lamb....hmmmm. I should be making this this week! Lol


Thank you.
Go for it, if not these, perhaps try these...




__





						Grilled Greek Lamb Pockets
					

My thanks to Zippy for these, https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/middle-eastern-spiced-burgetr.277681/#post-1854123  Of course I had to try these, and my family is happy I did. I even got my MiL to eat lamb and like it.... Shocker! She loved them and the Tzatziki sauce too... She's never...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 1, 2020)

Glad to see you Chile, I see you are still turning out awesome visually appetizing dishes! Like!


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks pretty darn tasty from my viewer. Well done John

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks very good.  Will have to check out your other recipes!


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 2, 2020)

CR, WOW!, They look incredible!


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks to be bursting with flavor, another great piece of work Chile, Like! RAY


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 2, 2020)

Dayum John!! Those look absolutely fantastic!! Being that we both love onions...served in pretty much any way, I bet we'd tear up a platter of those. Please excuse me sir but I have every intention of stealing this one   

Robert


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Glad to see you Chile, I see you are still turning out awesome visually appetizing dishes! Like!


Thanks man.


gmc2003 said:


> Looks pretty darn tasty from my viewer. Well done John
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


Thank you Chris.


Brian Trommater said:


> Looks very good.  Will have to check out your other recipes!


Appreciate it Brian.


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2020)

Looks incredible. Going on my to do list! Big like.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2020)

crazymoon said:


> CR, WOW!, They look incredible!


Too kind, thanks CM.


sawhorseray said:


> Looks to be bursting with flavor, another great piece of work Chile, Like! RAY


Thanks Ray, it's good stuff.
The spice's flavors are so different and enjoyable.


tx smoker said:


> Dayum John!! Those look absolutely fantastic!! Being that we both love onions...served in pretty much any way, I bet we'd tear up a platter of those. Please excuse me sir but I have every intention of stealing this one
> 
> Robert


Muchos gracias Roberto!
You can't steal what is freely shared.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2020)

disco said:


> Looks incredible. Going on my to do list! Big like.


Thanks Disco, I'm sure you'll like them too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2020)

Those look fantastic to me Chile!
I love every ingredient in them, and will bookmark this for future use!
GREAT MEAL!!
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 2, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Those look fantastic to me Chile!
> I love every ingredient in them, and will bookmark this for future use!
> GREAT MEAL!!
> Al


Thank you very much Al, have at'em they're delicious.


----------



## xray (Aug 2, 2020)

Heck ya! What an awesome looking meal John! I really need to start cooking more lamb.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 3, 2020)

xray said:


> Heck ya! What an awesome looking meal John! I really need to start cooking more lamb.


Thanks man.


----------

